# possile to get rca preout from a stock honda unit?



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a 2008 honda crv unit and wondering if anyone had ever did this.

if theres a way to find the left right and rear channels.

is there even a built in preamp in factory radios enough to output to an external preamp?


heres the back of it.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes....does the OEM HU have a built in amp or not? Have you looked into line-out converters (LOC) or OEM integration pieces that take high-level speaker inputs?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I didn't see anything for Honda. I have a Audi, and they do have connectors that will connect to your oem HU and you will have RCA that will come out. If you cant find that, than you could look in to JL audio has a high input to low inpout audio converter.. 
I'm sure that Honda has a factory amp to it. Do you have a little sub woofer somewhere in the car?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Doesnt look like u have an amp...use a LOC- line output converter and u should be good to go


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

yes they all have the built in amp.

i was just wondering if anyone actually found preamp outputs in a radio that doesnt have them in the harness output.

i know the cars that have an amped option usually have RCA preouts available.

but this specific one doesnt have an amplified package.

theres definitely alot of unused pins in that connector(aux iput) and honda probably didnt put them there for no reason also.
otherwise they would have used a simple 4 pin plug.


i was just trying to get best possible soud out of this unit.

since the internal amp output is somewhat limited on most units i thought it would be nice to get it before the internal amp.

im gonna use the kenwood x4r 4 channel with this.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you should be able to find pin out schematic in Honda CRV repair manual....i know I have them for my 08 Camry and 00 Celica


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

id just get one of those navone 4 channel LOCs and wire into the stock harness.


----------

